# Parking in Perranporth



## longman

We are planning to go to Perranprth Cornwall next August and just wondered if anyone knew if the car park next to the beach is motorhome friendly. If not is there any other suitable parking?

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## Telbell

Have you tried
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

Found it for you:
Perranporth
There is a large car park in Station Road (5 mins walk to beach, with shops adjacent to car park). Easy access for our 7m van. Part hard standing with no marked bays. Paid £3.50 for the day to attendant. (Thanks to MM for providing this information on 1 June 2009).


----------



## longman

Telbell said:


> Have you tried
> http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/
> 
> Found it for you:
> Perranporth
> There is a large car park in Station Road (5 mins walk to beach, with shops adjacent to car park). Easy access for our 7m van. Part hard standing with no marked bays. Paid £3.50 for the day to attendant. (Thanks to MM for providing this information on 1 June 2009).


Cheers Telbel, thats great.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

If you go through the main town and turn right towards the beach at the square, go past the beach car park turning left up a steep hill, at the top there is a car park and also free parking bays where you may get some space during winter. Surfers overnight there without problems, and the view is stunning!

There is also parking available at the petrol station which is a short walk to the beach. If you head up budnick estate road, there is a camp site there, if not perran sands and tolgus are at the top. Perran sands are a commercial site, but have access over the dunes to the beach. You can also get away with parking at the end of budnick road, as long as not near the houses, for free or contact the rugby club at the end of the road and they have a large carpark - they don't mind on condition you ask and not on game days.


----------



## Telbell

Andy
If R-C's suggestions are ok can you update the website I linked to?? Thanks


----------



## Compaq5315

The parking at the top of the hill is now height restricted. As suggested station road is your best bet


----------



## DiscoDave

there is also a pub called the green parrot in the town centre, they have some sort of pay and display scheme whereby patrons of the car park can use their ticket as a voucher in the pub afterwards. 

resonable food, and very good beer, last may they even put some in a flaggan for me to take back to the campsite - blue hills a mile up the way!


----------



## drcotts

There is cap park in the raod called "wheal leisure" which is a P+P if you do a left as you drive on there are some spaces where the back end can overhang the grass and you can drive straight off. They dont like you stopping overnight but dont say as much. Just keep in the white lines.

The car park on the front is owned by Parranporth garden charities and has a height barrier. Likewaise the one on the cliff now has a barrier.

the one i mentioned is less that 2 mins walk to the town and 4-5 mins from the beach.

Phill (from birmingham)


----------

